# Craft fairs or online sales?



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

For those that sell their turnings, Do you sell better at craft fairs or online sales? I have been toying with the idea of selling some of my turnings and wondering if I should open an ETSY store online or just take my stuff to a lot of fairs? Thoughts,,,,,

Jack


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Look for consignment boutiques in your area as well. I do pretty good seasonally at one in a nearby town with my pens. I just started at two others, waiting to see if they fly or fail.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Tried etsy, lots of looks, no sales. Craft shows are hit or miss. Depends on weather, location, price, etc. farmers markets and holiday bazaars are also quite good.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Same here, etsy has a lot of lookers, have not tried craft shows yet...


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been doing shows for over 20 years now. If you find some good ones you MIGHT do well but don't count on it. I have made good money at times but for the cost to set up and the time involved be sure that is what you want to do. 

I had a Etsy store for a year. Total sales 1. Ebay has gotten so greedy that a friend closed his store there because of fees. 

I do make a lot of sales on Twitter now but it took me awhile to get my name out there. Now I sell all over the country using social media. 

As for shops, some are great and you can do well in them. I got into one that was really promising but sales just aren't there. Beautiful store though. 

Good luck I hope you find a venue that works for you. In this area it is tough but I know that at most shows turners (bowls/platters) do fairly well. I do pretty well with Christmas ornaments even though at the last show ladies decided the small ones were ceiling fan pulls :yes:. Yes they are says I and proceeded to sell most of them even at the worst show I have ever been to. I lost over $100 that weekend where it cost very little to set up and I was close enough to drive home each night. 

In 20 years I have one item that out sells everything I make so I always have them on hand. They do terrible in shops but at shows I have sold 6-8 dozen in a weekend. Just find your items and your market and give it a try, you never know:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Around the Indianapolis area you just dont see but maybe one turners display at a show. Quiet disappointing. And as far as botiques I will have to get out to the more botiquey areas of the city and see what people are selling in their shops. But from what I have seen driving around town, you dont see a lot of botiques, guess I might not be looking hard enough. Our turning club struggles also. Most turners in the club are seniors that dont really want to get in volved in sell or teaching anyone anything so I have stopped going to meetings. Oh well.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

refueler1 said:


> Around the Indianapolis area you just dont see but maybe one turners display at a show. Quiet disappointing. And as far as botiques I will have to get out to the more botiquey areas of the city and see what people are selling in their shops. But from what I have seen driving around town, you dont see a lot of botiques, guess I might not be looking hard enough. Our turning club struggles also. Most turners in the club are seniors that dont really want to get in volved in sell or teaching anyone anything so I have stopped going to meetings. Oh well.


If the younger generation puts down the video games and try to learn a hobby, it would be awesome. When I walk into rockler or woodcraft, I don't see younger people just browsing, just seniors spending lots of money....


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> If the younger generation puts down the video games and try to learn a hobby, it would be awesome. When I walk into rockler or woodcraft, I don't see younger people just browsing, just seniors spending lots of money....


Rus,

I'm with ya. I am taking a class at woodcraft now and at 30 I am the youngest there by 15-20 yrs


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> Rus,
> 
> I'm with ya. I am taking a class at woodcraft now and at 30 I am the youngest there by 15-20 yrs


I know... I'm 27


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I hear you guys. I'm 34. Everytime I go to Woodcraft, I feel out of place because everyone in there is way older than me with the exception of one employee who looks to be late 20's. Maybe its just me, but the older employees there never seem to have much interest in helping me either and when they do they seem to be in a bad mood. My grandparents were grumpy folks too so maybe its just a product of getting old, I dunno. :laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I hear you guys. I'm 34. Everytime I go to Woodcraft, I feel out of place because everyone in there is way older than me with the exception of one employee who looks to be late 20's. Maybe its just me, but the older employees there never seem to have much interest in helping me either and when they do they seem to be in a bad mood. My grandparents were grumpy folks too so maybe its just a product of getting old, I dunno. :laughing:


Lol, don't have grumpy old employees but they do know me by my first name when I walk in to my local woodcraft,


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting, I'm 23 and I have worked at woodcraft for. A year now and yea we do not get much clientele here that is my age, but it is picking up with new pen turners enthusiast but ya I'm the youngest one there by 20 years ha


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

you guys are making me feel really old:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I have had a few sales on Etsy with my account about 9 months old.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I am one of those old f..ts (73) and I sell my goods (gun and fishing rod racks, duck, goose, deer grunts, turkey and predator calls, S & P mills, pens, bottle stoppers, I am also a Flexcut dealer and sometimes a gun stock or wood carver will buy some carving tools) at gun shows. My last four shows I have made almost as much on after sales from the show and return customers. One thing you need to remember have a variety of things to sell because you never know what will sell and occasionally you hit a home run and sell something of everything.

You really don’t make many sales to the younger guys with their girl friend hanging on their arm. Most of my sales are to middle aged people. It is very interesting trying to read people and what they will buy. Near the end of the show don’t be in such a hurry packing up ahead of time because the selection is low with many of the displayers leaving and this is when the last minute shoppers want to spend their money. 

There are a lot of guys that say I wish I could do that, I don’t have the patients, I tried that etc.

Couple of important things to remember is to greet people and engage them in conversation when they look at your product or just passing by. These are the ones that will come back after they have walked around the show for awhile. Also remember to make your display attractive people will remember maybe not this show but the next. A number of times older people will just want to talk about what they use to do or just talk about your product. Just my .02.


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure I wasn't offending any of the more "experienced" members of the forum. I hope I am still going strong and turning everyday in 20 yrs. I agree with Rus and really wish some more guys our age got into woodworking and turning.


----------



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, Im retired from the Air Force going on 6 years. I just turned 46. I have two boys ages 19 and 18. Both of my sons have NEVER wanted anything to do with woodworking or screwing around out in the mancave. All they do is EAT, ****, SLEEP AND PLAY VIDEO GAMES. I have just never been able to get them interested in my hobbies. On one hand I wish I had never got them their video game systems BUT on the other hand it is the only thing that keeps them off the streets and getting into mischif like I did in the mid 80s :icon_smile:. Thanksfully my 19 year old Jared will be leaving November 6th for the Air Force Basic Training and my 18 year old Benjamin is going to inlist this winter with the Marines and will be gone by this time next year. Really wished they had taken a liking to Woodworking.........


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe they will when they're a bit older.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

The WC store near me has people that are full of bad information mostly but at least they will wait on you most days even if they don't know what they are talking about half the time. 

If you do shows then yes you need to talk to the folks that come to your booth. They want to hear the story behind what you made. I make bandsaw boxes that sell and sell because I can tell them where each piece of rescued wood came from. A backstory of where your products come from is always a good thing and will sell an item when nothing else will.

Here is a tip....talking to men, if they are going to buy something watch and they will reach back and tap their wallet almost every time. Women will pull their purse around to their front. If they push it to the back they are done. If men or women cross their arms they aren't buying. :blink:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> The WC store near me has people that are full of bad information mostly but at least they will wait on you most days even if they don't know what they are talking about half the time.
> 
> If you do shows then yes you need to talk to the folks that come to your booth. They want to hear the story behind what you made. I make bandsaw boxes that sell and sell because I can tell them where each piece of rescued wood came from. A backstory of where your products come from is always a good thing and will sell an item when nothing else will.
> 
> Here is a tip....talking to men, if they are going to buy something watch and they will reach back and tap their wallet almost every time. Women will pull their purse around to their front. If they push it to the back they are done. If men or women cross their arms they aren't buying. :blink:


Ghost, that is a very good tip, I had to think about it, but its actually true lol


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have thought about selling my work a great deal. The things that go through my mind are not the same things going through others minds. This is where I tend to get frustrated. Why do I like gifting things so much more than I like selling them? The answer to this question was hard to come by but this was my conclusion: When I sell something I feel as though the process is perverted by the money. There are so many people out there who just want to own things. A guy that has enough money to buy a picasso does not give a crap about the picasso. This disconnect between seller and buyer, between artist and buyer, is universal. Why do people want to own the stuff you are selling? Because A. it's cheap and still functional, B. You are a notorious craftsman whose name sells your work- this lets them brag to a friend hey I got a Rusdemka #2 or whatever. C. They find it pretty for some reason. I considered again why it is that I hate all of these options settled on the idea that it LACKS A HUMAN CONNECTION with the buyer. 
Why do I love wood? Because it is complex and frustrating and beautiful and the idea that nature makes this stuff blows my mind, and because I cant stop working with it and because wood, like people, has a history that often spans to before I was born, and because wood CONNECTS with people! It connects with me, it touches me and makes me passionate about something. I have not sold at fairs or etsy or whatever. I plan to do so eventually but when I do the NUMBER 1 thing I will be at that fair, or on that website, or at that boutique store to do is to connect with people and talk to them about the thing I am most passionate about. If I'm worried about selling things and thinking about a mortgage or feeding myself I have entirely missed the point. If they feel that anxiety and that stress then the first thing they will try to do is get away from it. If, however, you can go up to someone and tell them all about the wood you are working with, how it is special how it was difficult to create and everything you know about it, why it matters to you, where it came from, what its history is, how you turn it, what the features are- explain curly explain spalted, explain a burl etc... then you get to blather on about something that hopefully you LOVE to talk about in the first place. People pick up on passion, they flock to it and want to be around it and if it becomes clear that you are not doing it just for the money but because (insert reason here) then that creates a connection, passion is universal in all people... Try to treat folks not as a buyer but as an opportunity to share that which you are most passionate about. Do that and even if you don't sell a single pen or bowl or whatever you will feel what you came there to feel. Because folks enjoy that sense of history, passion, magic, etc your gonna sell more and feel good doing it... Whew! sorry that was long. I know that is not a standard business model but Im betting the farm it'll work Not as much about the product as it is the personal electricity that happens when somebody really cares. Good luck and happy turnin,
Bond


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> - When I sell something I feel as though the process is perverted by the money.
> 
> ***I'm more than a little puzzled by this statement. Why do you feel this way?
> 
> ...


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

woah woah... honestly didnt mean to ruffle any feathers! I know perhaps my post was a tad on the hurried side and to be clear none of what I was saying was in any way in reference to previous posts or saying that any other way of doing something is BAD or WRONG. my post was comprised of personal feelings.... they don't have to be yours... my post was more in reference to the way I like thinking about the process AND IS IN NO WAY BEING CRITICAL of others! I have no idea where you got that from. So to be clear... if someone came in and wanted a flippin cutboard Id sell it to them in a heartbeat. What I am trying to reference is a way that I like to connect with people and how to integrate that with the selling process... 
Sorry if Im pissing people off here or something??? I misspoke when I said "why I hate" each of these options... I don't hate them... I just like the process of talking to people more than if they just throw money at me. Maybe Im off base... anyway... happy turnin,
Bond


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> woah woah... honestly didnt mean to ruffle any feathers! I know perhaps my post was a tad on the hurried side and to be clear none of what I was saying was in any way in reference to previous posts or saying that any other way of doing something is BAD or WRONG. my post was comprised of personal feelings.... they don't have to be yours... my post was more in reference to the way I like thinking about the process AND IS IN NO WAY BEING CRITICAL of others! I have no idea where you got that from. So to be clear... if someone came in and wanted a flippin cutboard Id sell it to them in a heartbeat. What I am trying to reference is a way that I like to connect with people and how to integrate that with the selling process...
> Sorry if Im pissing people off here or something??? I misspoke when I said "why I hate" each of these options... I don't hate them... I just like the process of talking to people more than if they just throw money at me. Maybe Im off base... anyway... happy turnin,
> Bond


Yeah, you ruffled my feathers a little. It seemed to me as though you were being critical of those who do woodworking in order to make an honest living and provide for themselves. 

Thank you for clearing that up for me.

I enjoy talking to people too, especially about woodworking and its always nice when a customer takes an interest in what we do and they really appreciate the care we take with our work.

There was no ambiguity in the last part of your post, about why you love wood and I share those feelings. 

I apologize for the "flippin' cutting board" comment. I think my feathers were a little too "ruffleable?" 

Anyway, enjoy your evening and have a great week.

Jeff


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'd like to add my 2 bucks worth (as a joke, I have started saying 2 dollars worth instead of 2 cents worth because of inflation). 
First, I have sold 10 or so pens on eBay in the 20 to 40 dollar price range since June"ish". There will always be someone that likes your work enough to buy it, it is up to you to present that work to the buyer. 
Secondly, as a 22 year old, I also notice how I am consistently the youngest person, excluding the children that with dad or mom, at woodcraft. My thoughts behind this; woodworking is a very expensive hobby and unless you're like me where your father, grandfather, and uncles have supplied all the tools, it will set you back thousands of dollars. Another reason, and this is the reason why I have not turned since August, is college. Not only does college take up so much time, money, but many of the scholars are moving away for a good part of the year, and woodworking machines won't exactly fit into dorm rooms. Now I know you we're talking about hobbies in general, not just woodworking, but this is how it is for me. 
Lastly, I recall one reply post mention that if your working with wood just to sell it, it won't be the same quality as if your doing it for the passion, it was something like that. I find that not to be true in most cases as many woodworkers, and producers of fine arts in general, prefer to get commissioned to build a piece because it is the passion of designing and building something that a person thought of and wants you to build. They are making their dream a reality, and that drives many people. 
Those are my thoughts, 
David


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Just got back from 2 long days at my busiest craft show of the year. There are all kinds of people out there. Those that truly admire your work and let you know it with their actions, they actually buy something. Others ask questions and compliment you but don't buy anything. Maybe they want to but can't afford it, maybe they just don't need or want anything but just admire your work.
Then there are those that don't have a clue and get indignant when you tell then a price. And those who want to bargain for a price. Usually just tell them the price just went up $5. 
The ones that bother me most are the ones who don't control their kids and the ones that have no respect for your work and toss it back on the table.
Let's not forget our fellow woodworkers who have better ideas on how you should do this or finish that. Had to refrain from physically removing one of these today. He was really pushing my buttons.

Anyway, we all have reasons for woodworking, for why we do sell our work, and why we choose to buy what we do from who we do. Do what you want and if stops being fun quit doing it.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> I have thought about selling my work a great deal. The things that go through my mind are not the same things going through others minds. This is where I tend to get frustrated. Why do I like gifting things so much more than I like selling them? The answer to this question was hard to come by but this was my conclusion: When I sell something I feel as though the process is perverted by the money. There are so many people out there who just want to own things. A guy that has enough money to buy a picasso does not give a crap about the picasso. This disconnect between seller and buyer, between artist and buyer, is universal. Why do people want to own the stuff you are selling? Because A. it's cheap and still functional, B. You are a notorious craftsman whose name sells your work- this lets them brag to a friend hey I got a Rusdemka #2 or whatever. C. They find it pretty for some reason. I considered again why it is that I hate all of these options settled on the idea that it LACKS A HUMAN CONNECTION with the buyer.
> . Good luck and happy turnin,
> Bond


Bond, the main thing that jumped out at me was your comparing Rusdemka to Picasso. I thought that was nice. 
I haven't sold my stuff yet either but interestingly I have the opposite view of selling vs giving. I like giving my stuff away but I'm never quite sure if the recipient really connects with the piece or just likes the gesture. I figure if someone chooses it on their own and wants it enough to pay for it then it must have spoken to them on some level. At least that's what I'll tell myself. 
Your description of why we make this stuff in the first place was well said.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> Why do people want to own the stuff you are selling? Because A. it's cheap and still functional, B. You are a notorious craftsman whose name sells your work- this lets them brag to a friend hey I got a Rusdemka #2 or whatever. C. They find it pretty for some reason. I considered again why it is that I hate all of these options settled on the idea that it LACKS A HUMAN CONNECTION with the buyer.


 Bond, what do you mean by this?? I actually give more stuff away than i sell.. and i get a great satisfaction from people reaction when they learn that i made it myself... i dont know if this is positive of negative...


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, Ok,

Maybe Bonds post was a bit of a rant. A bad day? An expression of frustration? 

Lord knows some of my posts have been real doozies! Embarrassed.

His post was tame compared to some of mine. EEK!!!!

Jeff


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Ok, Ok,
> 
> Maybe Bonds post was a bit of a rant. A bad day? An expression of frustration?
> 
> ...


I have no problem with people venting, I do that sometimes too.. but I still would like to know what he ment by the comment with my user name in it??


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> I have no problem with people venting, I do that sometimes too.. but I still would like to know what he ment by the comment with my user name in it??


I'm still pretty sure he just called you the Picasso of woodturning.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> I have no problem with people venting, I do that sometimes too.. but I still would like to know what he ment by the comment with my user name in it??


Maybe he was just complimenting you


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I understand. I'd probably wonder myself if I was in your shoes.

I'd just be glad to be compared with any artist. Except Andy Warhol. 

Jeff


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonanza35 said:


> I'm still pretty sure he just called you the Picasso of woodturning.


 
Well ill take that... ive been called other things, but never Picasso :laughing:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry for any confusion all... I wish there was an icon for drinking a beer while typing.... My bad:icon_smile: If you want to sum it up all I meant by my post was that I think people get a charge when you are passionate about what you do. If there is a guy selling stuff and you come in to his booth and you get to talking and the seller does not care about his work and is simply there to sell it and he doesnt take the time to explain anything then you are less likely to buy his stuff. If, on the other hand you walk in and he comes up and starts a conversation and you can tell that he lives for what he is doing and he takes the time to explain things to you and you can tell hes charged about turning then you are more likely to buy because there is a personal connection that gets created between the buyer and the seller. Is there anything wrong with buying something that is pretty? No. Is there anything wrong with turning for a living? No. (I hope to do so one day). Is there anything wrong with selling to people who don't care about any of the stuff you are telling them they just want it or appreciate it without all the jabber. No. Is there anything wrong with giving things away? No. I do it all the time and love it. All I am saying is that in terms of selling things, you have a much better chance of doing so if the seller is passionate and energized about what they are doing and takes the time to show you that passion. 
Rus the only reason I used your name was as an example... it could have been a bond or a duncuss or superman or whoever and was in no way meant to be good or bad but simply a representation of an artist whose name had become notorious not a judgement of anything you do (though you are becoming notorious)
I realize this post was confusing and I apologize for that... I was in a charged mood and had had a few:yes: Ill try to make sure it doesnt happen again. No offense to anyone mentioned and to those who took things the wrong way, again, that was not my intention (it was supposed to be an uplifting happy post. Happy turnin all, 
Bond.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> Sorry for any confusion all... I wish there was an icon for drinking a beer while typing.... My bad:icon_smile: If you want to sum it up all I meant by my post was that I think people get a charge when you are passionate about what you do. If there is a guy selling stuff and you come in to his booth and you get to talking and the seller does not care about his work and is simply there to sell it and he doesnt take the time to explain anything then you are less likely to buy his stuff. If, on the other hand you walk in and he comes up and starts a conversation and you can tell that he lives for what he is doing and he takes the time to explain things to you and you can tell hes charged about turning then you are more likely to buy because there is a personal connection that gets created between the buyer and the seller. Is there anything wrong with buying something that is pretty? No. Is there anything wrong with turning for a living? No. (I hope to do so one day). Is there anything wrong with selling to people who don't care about any of the stuff you are telling them they just want it or appreciate it without all the jabber. No. Is there anything wrong with giving things away? No. I do it all the time and love it. All I am saying is that in terms of selling things, you have a much better chance of doing so if the seller is passionate and energized about what they are doing and takes the time to show you that passion.
> Rus the only reason I used your name was as an example... it could have been a bond or a duncuss or superman or whoever and was in no way meant to be good or bad but simply a representation of an artist whose name had become notorious not a judgement of anything you do (though you are becoming notorious)
> I realize this post was confusing and I apologize for that... I was in a charged mood and had had a few:yes: Ill try to make sure it doesnt happen again. No offense to anyone mentioned and to those who took things the wrong way, again, that was not my intention (it was supposed to be an uplifting happy post. Happy turnin all,
> Bond.


No problem bond, I love the stuff I make and don't want to sell any of it, but sometimes we need to let things go to fund other projects, ill take your long compliment


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I have a RusDemka #Ci0. I'm framing it and putting it on the mantle. 

(Until I break the glass with the handle I've turned for it!)


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I have a RusDemka #Ci0. I'm framing it and putting it on the mantle.
> 
> (Until I break the glass with the handle I've turned for it!)


Lol, your funny...


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Gary Beasley said:


> Look for consignment boutiques in your area as well. I do pretty good seasonally at one in a nearby town with my pens. I just started at two others, waiting to see if they fly or fail.


+1 on that. Online can be tough because there is tons of competition. Craft fairs are not always the best either. It depends on the venue and the croud. Local shops can be the best way to go. You get a lot of traffic and shoppers looking to spend. Just make sure you price your items properly. Don't undersell yourself and don't price yourself out of the market.


----------

